# Cub Cadet 3235 won't drive



## Jim Shoe (Dec 23, 2019)

So last night I was driving my Cub Cadet 3235 in the dark. I was going at a pretty good clip when _SLAM_ I ran head on into the cast iron septic vent pipe which stopped the tractor dead in its tracks and dented the deck pretty bad too. I was able to back the tractor out from the pipe, but then when I tried to go forward again, the tractor just jerked a bit and made some clunking noises, but otherwise wouldn't move- not in fwd or reverse. Engine runs fine, PTO engages just fine, but the tractor won't move in either direction. What did I do???? Any ideas how to diagnose and fix this, or should I just take it to a professional repair shop?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The 3235 has a driveshaft.... You more than likely damaged the plastic barrels on the shaft. There's 8 on each end. They are designed to shear if you ram into something (Like a cast iron septic vent pipe) to keep from bending the driveshaft....

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=3235+driveshaft+barrel&&view=detail&mid=0AB737D88E43BFDC0D270AB737D88E43BFDC0D27&&FORM=VRDGAR&ru=/videos/search?q=3235+driveshaft+barrel&FORM=HDRSC3


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

It's kind of a PITA job, but a shop will probably charge you $400-$500 to do it. It's usually 6 hours labor, at their shop rate, plus parts. There's all kinds of You tube videos out there that shows how to do it (It happens to a lot of people). Here's a link to download the 30 MB PDF Service Manual on the *3000 Series* Cub. It will show you the steps of the repair in detail. It more than likely sheared the barrels on the engine end of the driveshaft....
https://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Cub-Cadet-Service-and-Repair-Manuals/
Here's a link to shop the barrels. 8 on each end (1 kit per end)
https://www.amazon.com/Cadet-759-3764-Barrels-Garden-Tractors/dp/B0198R607W


----------



## Jim Shoe (Dec 23, 2019)

Thank you! This is very helpful and I agree this is the likely culprit. I'm still recovering from a recent knee surgery, so I'm probably not going to tackle this myself. But at least this gives me a starting point to talk to the repair shop. Thanks again!


----------

